# Did I make a mistake buying a Slayblade?



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

That board is much too wide for you and will probably feel like turning a truck. Exchange it if you can; do not get a wide board.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Why do people read reviews AFTER buying gear? Just ride it. You obviously had a reason for buying it. It a snowboard, it will be fine... If its too soft you are gonna have to lose weight hehe.

Seriously, why did you buy a wide board for size 10.5 boots???


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

hope u bought from BC so u can return it after trying it!!


----------



## SantaCruz163 (Sep 14, 2010)

Because on my boots would overhang on my old Santa Cruz board and I just figured I needed a wide. :dunno:

Now I'm thinking about a regular Turbo Dream.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That guy called it soft wtf is he a sasquatch that thing is stiff as fuck and designed for hard charging.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

SantaCruz163 said:


> Because on my boots would overhang on my old Santa Cruz board and I just figured I needed a wide. :dunno:
> 
> Now I'm thinking about a regular Turbo Dream.


Most boots will overhang a bit, but since they are up high they won't drag while carving. Only if you fly off because they actually drag when you carve on groomers, then you need a wide board.

Hope you can exchange it.


----------



## SantaCruz163 (Sep 14, 2010)

I was able to cancel my order since it's the weekend and nothing was shipped, so that is a relief.

Now, I need to make a decision on what board to go with; Ride Antic, K2 Turbo Dream or K2 Slayblade. I'm leaning towards to the Antic which was my original choice. Does anyone have input on these boards?


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

SantaCruz163 said:


> Now, I need to make a decision on what board to go with; Ride Antic, K2 Turbo Dream or K2 Slayblade. I'm leaning towards to the Antic which was my original choice. Does anyone have input on these boards?


I have a Decade, which was the predecessor to the Antic. Solid board, very good for resort freeriding. Starting with 2010-11, the Antic has rocker, which prompts my main suggestion for you.

You've selected three boards with three different camber styles. The Slayblade is completely flat from contact point to contact point; the Turbo Dream is flat between the bindings with moderate rocker at both ends; and the Antic is flat between the bindings with directional rocker, i.e., moderate rocker (LowRize) at the tip, and very slight rocker (ProRize) at the tail. If you don't already _know_ which style you prefer, maybe just go with the Antic as the middle ground. It's versatile and is designed for good performance on groomers and powder.


----------



## SantaCruz163 (Sep 14, 2010)

To be honest, no I don't know what style I want. I've been riding a camber board for 10+ years and I'm not sure what style would best fit me. I was something that is stable at high speed, can handle the rollers and is _a little_ playful, I do some trees and deep powder but the majority of my riding is bombing the groomers.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

when buying a new anything research never hurts!!
and it saves tons of money!
use google or this site!


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, I just went through a decision-making process somewhat similar to yours; in fact, I considered mostly the same boards (I was looking at the Ride Highlife more than the Antic, but they're close cousins -- the Highlife is basically just an upgrade in stiffness/responsiveness). Ultimately, I ended up ordering a Ride DH2.4, which has "Hybrid ProRize" -- a little bit of regular camber between the bindings and a little bit of rocker at the tips. It seemed to be the best choice if powder riding is relatively infrequent compared to groomer riding (especially hardpacked or icy groomers, in my case). If you want all the details behind the reasoning, you can read the reviews and discussions in the Ride Nation forum.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

SantaCruz163 said:


> I am 6', ~200lbs and wear a 10.5 boot; is this board going to be disappoint me? I do all mountain riding, some powder (when the NE gets dumped on or when I travel out west) but for the most part I bomb the groomers.


I have no idea about the wide edition but I've demo'd regular 161 slayblade. I'm 5'8" 200lbs and I'm a bit of a stronger fellow so I tend to flex to hell out of most boards. I can say the 2010 slayblade I rode was stiff as fuck and was a pro at high speeds. So I'm pretty sure this review is proof why you shouldn't ride high.. on acid. 
I also don't think you need a wide with 10.5 feet. The waist on this board is a little larger as it is. If are going to consider another board then I agree with JoeR and throw the Highlife and DH 2 or DH2.4 in the running as well. The highlife is probably the closest thing ride has to slayblade.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Xelorz said:


> I also don't think you need a wide with 10.5 feet. The waist on this board is a little larger as it is.


Right, no question about that. I wear 11.5 boots and got a DH2.4 159W, which has a waist of 26.2. The Slayblade 163W has a waist of 26.6 -- far too big for size 10.5.


----------



## SantaCruz163 (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought about the Ride Highlife but it was just a little too pricey for me; that's why I looked at the Antic. After searching I was able to snag a 09/10 Slayblade 161 at a great price. Now it's on to bindings. :laugh:


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't mean to throw confusion your way, but try a Bataleon. Maybe a Riot, or Goliath It is playful with the lifted contact points of a rocker, and has the pop and stability of a cambered board.


You do NOT want a wide board. I am a 10.5 as well, and ride regular boards, never had any toe or heel drag.

You may or may not love the technology, but the best part is you can likely sell it for near what you paid for it, as they are harder to come by over here.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

SantaCruz163 said:


> I thought about the Ride Highlife but it was just a little too pricey for me; that's why I looked at the Antic. After searching I was able to snag a 09/10 Slayblade 161 at a great price. Now it's on to bindings. :laugh:


During this thread's lifespan of just a few hours, you were able to answer two questions definitively ("Is a Slayblade Wide too big?" Yes. "Should I get an Antic instead?" No, a smaller Slayblade.) and also take two decisive actions (cancel first Slayblade order; place new order.) Clearly this forum gets results!


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just curious, why is the board too wide? I'm 5'10" 170-175lbs and I wear a 10.5-11 and had been riding a K2 Fatbob 159 for the last 13 years (originally bought because of toe drag). I consider myself an advanced, hard charging bomber who has never had any issues with easily turning or carving on any terrain (powder in tight/steep trees, steep & icy groomers, moguls/chop etc...). I've always felt like the wider board allows me to float more easily in the powder and to plow through the slop more so than my friends who are not on wide boards (that Fatbob is like a tank!).

When looking at new boards this year everyone told me I didn't need a wide, but I never really got a good explanation of what the benefits of having a narrower board would be? After months of research I decided to get a 10/11 Slayblade 159 regular, waited for the end of season progressive clearance sale at the local shop (30 then 40 then 50% off) and all that was left at 50% off...a 159 WIDE, oh well. Great board so far, I'm going faster and bigger than ever with fewer consequences. 

Sorry, I got sidetracked...so why too wide???


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

gauntlet09 said:


> Sorry, I got sidetracked...so why too wide???


It's feel and preference. You can't really get something too wide, but it might be wider than necessary. 

The wider the board, the longer the transfer from edge-to-edge will be. You are use to wide boards so you have no problem with wides even though you may not NEED them. Some people are use to narrow boards and when they ride a wide it feels terrible. 

I have size 12 boots so I always have a wide and feel just fine. I've ridden some normal boards as well and didn't really notice much difference (although I would have dragged if I was carving real hard).

Conclusion: if you like wide boards, keep shredding them regardless of what other people say.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

"Wide" is a relative term, too. Boards called wide vary in actual width and there are mid-wides, etc. There are a lot of factors: boot size, binding type, stance angle so there's no definitive answer, though getting really wide decreases (potentially) turning efficiency. 

Schmitty makes the best point - if it works for you, then the theory doesn't matter.

I ride in 9.5 boots on a Lib Tech Travis Rice that's designed as a mid-wide (26cm waist) and like it better than any other setup i've ridden.


----------

